# Look ma, No Kit!



## Modelmaker (May 12, 2008)

one of my hobby knives happen to "fall" into my metal lathe.
Whatcha think?


----------



## les-smith (May 12, 2008)

It's the nicest hobby knife I've ever seen.  Good job.


----------



## alamocdc (May 12, 2008)

I think I've seen that post title before. 

But I like the knife.[^]


----------



## GoodTurns (May 13, 2008)

wow, that's pretty sharp!


----------



## ahoiberg (May 13, 2008)

outstanding!


----------



## ScribbleSticks (May 13, 2008)

You're a cut above the rest!


----------



## DocStram (May 15, 2008)

Definitely on the cutting edge.


----------



## VisExp (May 15, 2008)

Nothing like turning your own tool handles!

(I couldn't think of anything witty to say.  I guess I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed  )


----------



## ScribbleSticks (May 15, 2008)

I think we get the point!


----------



## GoodTurns (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> Definitely on the cutting edge.



X-acto-ly what I was thinking...(this could go on for a while)


----------



## Glass Scratcher (May 15, 2008)

Looks great!  Hope you still have all your digits.


----------



## RMB (May 15, 2008)

Thats a great idea! Especially cuz my hobby knife is usually disassembled for use as a dissasembling tool.


----------



## NavyDiver (May 18, 2008)

Gotta love the cutting edge humor![]


----------

